# TOP NHỮNG LOẠI C Y XANH HÚT KHÍ ĐỘC CỰC TỐT NÊN TRỒNG NGAY



## Siêu Thị Cây Xanh (7/1/22)

Hiện nay, không khí tại Việt Nam bị ô nhiễm nghiêm trọng, ảnh hưởng lớn đến sức khỏe của mỗi con người. Các sản phẩm như máy lọc không khí đều rất được ưa chuộng, người dân sẵn sàng bỏ nhiều chi phí chỉ mong không khí có thể trong lành hơn, sức khỏe được đảm bảo hơn. Tuy nhiên, người dân hiện nay đều quá phụ thuộc vào những sản phẩm công nghiệp tiên tiến mà không nghĩ tới những cách từ thiên nhiên như trồng cây xanh, cây cảnh… làm xanh bầu không khí, vừa tốt cho sức khỏe mà lại làm đẹp cho ngôi nhà của bạn. Dưới đây là một số loại cây xanh hút khí độc cực tốt nên trồng trong nhà giúp làm sạch không khí.
*1. CÂY TRẦU BÀ.*
Cây trầu bà là ứng cử viên sáng giá dùng là cây hút khí độc, cây thanh lọc không khí hiệu quả. Cây trầu bà có thể loại bỏ cacbon dioxide và mang đến không khí tươi mát cho bạn. Trầu bà có khả năng hút chất độc từ khói thuốc, xăng xe, bức xạ từ các thiết bị điện tử… rất tốt. Với khả năng này, trồng cây trầu bà trong nhà sẽ giúp thanh lọc môi trường xung quanh, giúp các thành viên trong gia đình được thư giãn thoải mái với một không gian xanh – sạch.





Cây Trầu Bà Đế Vương​*2. CÂY LƯỠI HỔ.*
Cây lưỡi hổ còn được gọi là hổ vĩ, lưỡi cọp, hổ thiệt. Cây dễ trồng do chịu được khô hạn, nắng nóng và ngay cả trong kiện thiếu ánh sáng dài ngày. Cây lưỡi hổ lấy lá làm thân, thon nhỏ ở hai đầu, mọng nước và có màu xanh, viền vàng, sọc ngang màu trắng. Bề mặt lá trơn nhẵn, không có gân lá. Cây lưỡi hổ có hoa nhỏ và mọc thành chùm màu trắng ngà.

Lưỡi hổ có tác dụng hút khí độc và thanh lọc không khí, hấp thụ tốt các chất gây ô nhiễm như nitrogen oxide và formaldehyde để cải thiện không gian sống. Đây là một cây hút khí độc trong văn phòng thường được dùng phổ biến nhất mà bạn không nên bỏ qua.





Cây Lưỡi Hổ​*3. CÂY LAN Ý.*
Theo NASA, cây Lan Ý đứng đầu trong danh sách những cây cảnh hút khí độc cực tốt trồng trong nhà có khả năng giúp loại bỏ benzen – hóa chất dùng trong nhiều loại bột giặt, hồ dán, nhựa, sơn; formaldehyde – có trong nhiều loại vật liệu dán tường, lớp cách nhiệt; trichloroethylene – hóa chất dùng trong quá trình giặt khô và toluene.

Hơn thế nữa, cây lan ý là cây thuộc loài thực vật bốc hơi nhiều nên có thể phòng tránh khô mũi, giảm thiểu đáng kể khả năng mắc các bệnh liên quan đến mũi.





Cây Lan Ý​ 
Nếu bạn chú ý, tại các bệnh viện trồng rất nhiều loại cây này. Chính bởi vì cây lan ý không chỉ lọc khí độc hại, bụi bẩn mà còn có khả năng hút ẩm, tiêu diệt tế bào nấm mốc, giúp môi trường sống của bạn trong lành hơn.
*4. CÂY THƯỜNG XUÂN.*
Cây thường xuân là loài thực vật đã được ghi nhận có thể làm giảm các thành phần dư thừa tồn tại trong không khí. Cây thường xuân giúp giảm các độc chất như benzene, formaldehyde thường được tìm thấy trong các chất tẩy rửa, hay xylene và toluene. Giúp đường thở của bạn thoải mái, giảm bệnh cảm lạnh, ho và hen.





Cây Thường Xuân​ 
Một vài nghiên cứu cho thấy, loài dây leo này còn có thể giảm sự phát triển của nấm mốc trong nhà. Tuy nhiên, lá và quả của cây thường xuân này không an toàn nếu ăn phải, vì thế, hãy để cây ở vị trí tránh xa trẻ em và động vật.
*5. CÂY LAN CHI (CÂY DÂY NHỆN).*
Cỏ lan chi là một loại cỏ có hình dáng nhỏ xinh, thường được dùng trang trí trong nhà, bàn làm việc, kệ sách…

Trong phong thủy, cỏ lan chi là lá bùa hộ mệnh giúp gia chủ chống lại ma quỷ, tà ma, những điều xui xẻo trong cuộc sống, đem lại những điều may mắn, hạnh phúc, tại vượng cho chủ nhân. Ngoài vẻ đẹp nhẹ nhàng của mình, cỏ lan chi còn được mệnh danh như “chiếc máy hút bụi thần kỳ”. Theo các nghiên cứu khoa học đã chứng minh, cỏ lan chi là cây xanh có khả năng thanh lọc không khí rất tốt, có thể hấp thụ tới 95% cacbonic, xử lý các khí độc hại từ các thiết bị điện thải ra.





Cây Lan Chi​*6. CÂY THIẾT MỘC LAN.*
Đây là cây có lá mọc thành hình nơ (hoa thị), bóng và sẫm màu. Phiến lá thiết mộc lan có sọc rộng nhạt màu hơn và ngả vàng ở phần trung tâm. Nó là loại cây bụi phát triển chậm với các lá dài. Thiết mộc lan có thể hút được khí toluen và khí CO.





Cây Thiết Mộc Lan​*7. CÂY NGŨ GIA BÌ.*
Tên dân gian của cây ngũ gia bì là cây chân chim hay cây sâm non. Nó có hai loại là vàng và xanh. Cây này dễ trồng, dễ sống, không cần chăm sóc nhiều vì sức sống của cây rất tốt.
Ngũ gia bì thường được đặt để trang trí nội thất, tiền sảnh hay phòng khách, văn phòng làm việc…

Ngoài việc là cây hút khí độc, ngũ gia bì cũng nằm trong top cây đuổi muỗi và côn trùng gây hại, giúp không gian của bạn không chỉ trong lành mà còn sạch sẽ, ít dấu vết các loài côn trùng.





Cây Ngũ Gia Bì​*8. CÂY VẠN NIÊN THANH.*
Vạn Niên Thanh hay còn gọi là vạn niên là một trong những loại cây hút khí độc dễ trồng và chăm sóc. Cây này có thể lọc cực tốt các khí độc như benzen và formaldehyde. Đặc biệt, vạn niên không cần nhiều ánh sáng, vẫn sinh trưởng tốt trong bóng râm nên thích hợp đặt trong văn phòng, trong phòng khách hay sảnh tòa nhà.





Cây Vạn Niên Thanh​*9. CÂY DƯƠNG XỈ.*
Dương xỉ còn có tên gọi khác là ngọc dương xỉ hay quyết lá xoăn. Nó có thân mềm, gốc có bẹ ôm thân, lá mọc dạng trái xoan nhọn hai đầu. Cây này dễ thích nghi với mọi môi trường. Nó còn giúp chúng ta thư giãn khi đầu óc căng thẳng.

Khí formaldehyde trong không khí xung quanh thường thoát ra từ những vật dụng sơn tường, sơn bàn ghế gỗ, các chất tẩy rửa, thuốc nhuộm vải… Đặc biệt ở văn phòng làm việc, các loại máy móc như máy tính, máy photocopy, máy in… thải ra nhiều các khí độc như formandehyde, xylen, toluen…độc hại cho đường hô hấp và hệ thần kinh của con người. Dương xỉ có khả năng lọc được các khí này, lọc cho không khí quanh bạn trong lành hơn và tăng cường độ ẩm trong phòng.

*MUA CÂY XANH HÚT KHÍ ĐỘC LÀM SẠCH KHÔNG KHÍ Ở ĐÂU?*
Nếu bạn đang tìm địa điểm để có bán cây xanh hút khí độc làm sạch không khí thì Siêu Thị Cây Xanh là lựa chọn hàng đầu dành cho bạn. Tại đây, các loài cây được chăm sóc tốt trong điều kiện thuận lợi cùng đội ngũ kỹ thuật viên tay nghề chuyên nghiệp có kinh nghiệm lâu năm trong mảng cây xanh mà giá cả lại phải chăng. 

Siêu Thị Cây Xanh - Mang thiên nhiên nhiên về ngôi nhà bạn

VsetGreen - Siêu Thị Cây Xanh
THÀNH VIÊN TRỰC THUỘC TẬP ĐOÀN VSETGROUP
Chi nhánh 1: 08 Phan Huy Ích, phường 15, quận Tân Bình, TP.HCM.
Chi nhánh 2: 548-550-552 Lý Thường Kiệt, phường 7, quận Tân Bình, TP.HCM.
Chi nhánh 3: 476A Hương Lộ 2, phường Bình Trị Đông, quận Bình Tân, TP.HCM.
Chi nhánh 4: 117-119 Nguyễn Thị Búp, phường Tân Chánh Hiệp, quận 12, TP.HCM.
Chi nhánh 5: 618-620 Tân Kỳ Tân Quý, phường Bình Hưng Hoà, quận Bình Tân, TP.HCM.
Hotline: 0931.846.222
Website: https://sieuthixanh.vn/
Fanpage: Siêu Thị Cây Xanh
Instagram: Siêu Thị Cây Xanh
ZaloShop: sieuthicayxanh.store


----------

